
Twitter employee on last day of job deactivated Trump’s account - aestetix
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/11/02/trumps-twitter-account-was-temporarily-deactivated-due-to-human-error/
======
grzm
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15615583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15615583)

